
US Customs wants to collect social media account names at the border - kintamanimatt
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/24/12026364/us-customs-border-patrol-online-account-twitter-facebook-instagram
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11971774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11971774)

~~~
kintamanimatt
Thank you for marking this as a dupe! Makes things better! :-) I should have
searched by title, not URL!

~~~
dang
It's a bit of a hard problem; I only knew that one was a dupe because I'd seen
the other.

Our solution to this is going to be to add software to let community members
flag things as dupes and supply links to earlier submissions. People already
do that informally.

